

The Secret To Winning The Game of Reddit - cyphersanctus
http://www.dailydot.com/lifestyle/upman-reddit-comment-karma-record-breaking/

======
lutusp
It's not mentioned in the article, but people need to understand that the most
useful Reddit content, the content that shows the most insight and practical
knowledge, is often the least upvoted. Upvoted content, and educational
content, are almost but not quite orthogonal.

I left Reddit after a forum moderator contacted me privately and threatened me
with banning if I didn't adopt his views on a controversial science topic (and
one about which he was clearly wrong). It was an outrageous gangster tactic
and abuse of moderator power, and as soon as I realized there was no remedy,
as soon as I realized that I wouldn't be able to speak freely, I stopped
posting to Reddit.

More here:
[http://arachnoid.com/psychology/reddit_psychology.html](http://arachnoid.com/psychology/reddit_psychology.html)

~~~
doubt_me
When I found the site a few years ago it was all dandy.

Now you can blatantly tell the power users are getting paid to censor certain
information in the biggest subreddits. Not only that but the power users are
seriously creating 20+ accounts each in order to keep it that way.

Unless the reddit admins actually take a seriously look at whats going on with
the power users reddit is done for within another year or so

